# Extreme Bowstrings Review



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A Review was done by Mike at Archery Report and here is the link for all to read. http://archeryreport.com/2011/06/rev...e-bow-strings/


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

this link works http://archeryreport.com/2011/06/review-extreme-bow-strings/


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, well, the reviewer got it partly right...
Seems he forgot to mention they're QUIETER TOO!
just finished setting my new strings up, and bazow! What an amazing difference!
It's back to original specs, tight, quiet, and looking sharp!
Did i mention quiet?
Ron whipped me up a new set for my diamond victory, ordered on monday, received on saturday, installed and shooting sunday morning.
They look great, shoot great, and are well beyond what i expected.
Ron, thanks for a great set of strings!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

AWESOME, and your right, they are quieter and your Welcome.



zombiehitman said:


> Yeah, well, the reviewer got it partly right...
> Seems he forgot to mention they're QUIETER TOO!
> just finished setting my new strings up, and bazow! What an amazing difference!
> It's back to original specs, tight, quiet, and looking sharp!
> ...


----------

